
A Mockery of Justice for the Poor - paulpauper
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/30/opinion/a-mockery-of-justice-for-the-poor.html?_r=0
======
IanDrake
>For Republicans, who worry about state overreach and the government’s ability
to oppress its citizens

Note: I'm a Republican because I'm not a Democrat and there are no other
viable parties.

One thing I can tell you about the Republican party is that they only worry
about state overreach when they're not in power. When they are in power
anything goes. It's sad really.

